# looking for this bike



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 4, 2018)

did anyone get this bike the post is on hear under




 stuff on ebay , craigslist , facebook ....if so id like to buy it... pm me hear thank you....  or one just like it


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2018)

Yo, that's not prewar or a Schwinn.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 4, 2018)

I looked at it Saturday morning. It is in a town called Deep River CT. It is a nice original Columbia. It was at a 2 day tag sale, I left an offer and my name, but I have not yet heard back.  It was local but not exactly my cup of tea... what should I have offered? 

Jim


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 5, 2018)

I sold mine for 600.00


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 5, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Yo, that's not prewar or a Schwinn.



i know i know


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 5, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> I looked at it Saturday morning. It is in a town called Deep River CT. It is a nice original Columbia. It was at a 2 day tag sale, I left an offer and my name, but I have not yet heard back.  It was local but not exactly my cup of tea... what should I have offered?
> 
> Jim



good question Jim.... don,t know  if you git it or anyone else i give $800 for it  i live in california 92262 have to be shipt.....  like to see the other side of bike frist  thank you


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 6, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> good question Jim.... don,t know  if you git it or anyone else i give $800 for it  i live in california 92262 have to be shipt.....  like to see the other side of bike frist  thank you



I have not heard from the gentleman as of now. $800 is very generous and I thank you for the kind offer, but I gotsta get her first. I will pursue











Opps. Some are upside down. Stay tuned.

Jim


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 6, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> I have not heard from the gentleman as of now. $800 is very generous and I thank you for the kind offer, but I gotsta get her first. I will pursueView attachment 896734
> 
> View attachment 896735
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Good luck!


----------

